# what  is difference between redhat based, Debian, Slackware based linux?



## vinayasurya (Jun 6, 2006)

What is actual difference between redhat, Debian, Slackware linux? Especailly from a users point of view. Is there any difference, Will rpm works on all three? Are there any common software packages like rpm for other flavours of Linux?


----------



## vignesh (Jun 6, 2006)

All have different package management systems...


----------



## mehulved (Jun 6, 2006)

vinayasurya said:
			
		

> What is actual difference between redhat, Debian, Slackware linux? Especailly from a users point of view. Is there any difference, Will rpm works on all three? Are there any common software packages like rpm for other flavours of Linux?


Well as the name says.
Red Hat based distros use Red Hat's package Manager i.e. rpm.
Debian based distros use Debain's package Manager i.e. deb.
Slackware based distros use Slackware's package management system i.e. tgz.
Well the end user will be better off using native package for each type of distro. For example it is more recommendable to use deb files than rpm files for Ubuntu, which is based on debian. But, first you should look forward to package specifically compiled for that distro eg. It is favourable to use a deb file compiled for Ubuntu 6.06 then using deb file compiled for Debian 3.1, if you are using Ubuntu 6.06.
Yes rpm will work on all three but you shouldn't use it unless you have no other alternative which is a rare case.


----------



## vinayasurya (Jun 7, 2006)

Is there any common standard between these distros? Do all the linux have same working principles and implementation inside?


----------



## vignesh (Jun 7, 2006)

YUp... The companies can have some extra commands and scripts created but in general they are all same... Eg redhat-system-config-users in REdhat is 

users-admin in Ubuntu ... All linux distros all vary in that.. If you are using GUI.. you won`t notice that....


----------



## vinayasurya (Jun 7, 2006)

I heard from somewhere that boot process of Debian is different from Redhat. Is it true?


----------



## mehulved (Jun 7, 2006)

vinayasurya said:
			
		

> I heard from somewhere that boot process of Debian is different from Redhat. Is it true?


Well it is somewhat different but as a end user you won't realise much until you really dig deep into the process and how it goes. So, you need not worry much.
In linux everything can differ cos linux always gives lots of choices for everything.


----------



## praka123 (Jun 7, 2006)

AFAIK,Debian/Ubuntu is superior compared to other distro's due to their use of dpkg/apt package management system.


----------



## vinayasurya (Jun 8, 2006)

Why everyone says that deb packages are better than rpms? Also can anyone suggest one or websites for rpm and deb downloads. I don't have internet connection in Linux so i have to download from windows and apply in Linux, so automated package installation will not work.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 8, 2006)

manually installing packages is hell... its better to have a net connection and use apt-get or yum to install...


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jun 10, 2006)

vinayasurya said:
			
		

> Why everyone says that deb packages are better than rpms? Also can anyone suggest one or websites for rpm and deb downloads. I don't have internet connection in Linux so i have to download from windows and apply in Linux, so automated package installation will not work.



Me too facing the same prb!


----------



## mehulved (Jun 10, 2006)

Then you'll will have to find all the dependancies of the software. Then see how many are present on your system. Are their versions proper. There's no conflict of dependancies. Also, all software needs to be from 1 place. Mixing softwares from different sources will totally mess up your system.
So, you will need to follow the above and then you can install the apps manually.


----------



## Satissh S (Jun 11, 2006)

IMHO I would classify distro's into two manners
1. Source
2. Binary
I dont think its a matter of debian is better than RH (it is though ) but generally i would prefer and iam using a source based distro. Why would u want to use stuff which someone else has bordered for you??

This is a free world, u want some free software?? download the source and build it for your machine. Make it _for_ your machine. Make it work better. And this is basically the differences between distro's.


----------



## cooldude666666 (Jul 9, 2008)

Satissh S said:


> but generally i would prefer and iam using a source based distro. Why would u want to use stuff which someone else has bordered for you??
> 
> This is a free world, u want some free software?? download the source and build it for your machine. Make it _for_ your machine. Make it work better.



I too think this is the best way to install software. And as far as my experience goes(I don't have much), installing from source is just a matter of *./configure, make and make install*. And at times you would need to make some changes in some configuration files but that too is easy as its all documented. And it really is As Easy As Saying This!


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 9, 2008)

Lol BUMP of the year award


----------



## Pat (Jul 9, 2008)

cooldude666666 said:


> I too think this is the best way to install software. And as far as my experience goes(I don't have much), installing from source is just a matter of *./configure, make and make install*. And at times you would need to make some changes in some configuration files but that too is easy as its all documented. And it really is As Easy As Saying This!



I dont see the point in bumping such an old thread. Talking about this issue, not everyone has time/patience to compile everything from source. Secondly its not as easy as you make it sound. You need to have all the needed libraries and dependencies installed on your system in order for the app to compile correctly


----------



## vamsi360 (Jul 9, 2008)

debian .deb
redhat .rpm



mehulved said:


> Well as the name says.
> Red Hat based distros use Red Hat's package Manager i.e. rpm.
> Debian based distros use Debain's package Manager i.e. deb.
> Slackware based distros use Slackware's package management system i.e. tgz.
> ...


We have to install seperate binaries in Ubuntu to install rpm packages.We cannnot install them directly.
Instead we can use targz or tarbz2 source codes which come with all dependencies and also work on almost every linux distribution on earth


----------



## Pat (Jul 9, 2008)

vamsi360 said:


> debian  .deb
> redhat   .rpm
> 
> 
> ...



Whats with the fonts dude ? Anyways, tgz and bz etc. are not packages, they are source-codes that you need to compile in order to be able to use the app. Please refer to my previos post for the problems with compiling from source.


----------



## ray|raven (Jul 9, 2008)

Pat said:


> Whats with the fonts dude ? Anyways, tgz and bz etc. are not packages, they are source-codes that you need to compile in order to be able to use the app. Please refer to my previos post for the problems with compiling from source.


 
 As it so happens , tgz is also the same extension used by slackware packages.

Oh n btw , why'd u guys bump a ~2 year old thread again?


----------



## vamsi360 (Jul 9, 2008)

vinayasurya said:


> Why everyone says that deb packages are better than rpms? Also can anyone suggest one or websites for rpm and deb downloads. I don't have internet connection in Linux so i have to download from windows and apply in Linux, so automated package installation will not work.


For Ubuntu u can visit packages.ubuntu.com and get every software available and compiled for ubuntu.But the problem is that u have to find the correct dependencies.There is a trick.When u are downloading for example vlc player deb package other similar packages are also listed.Then u download the others also along with it.Mostly this works but u may get frustrated like me as i used to in my earlier days.So be patient when u dont get a net connection for ubuntu.It is adviceble to get a net connection with ubuntu.
UF you want a complete full linux distro that contain every codecs and every drivers that are not free go for mandriva One or PCLinuxOS 2007.These are very best for beginners.




Pat said:


> Whats with the fonts dude ? Anyways, tgz and bz etc. are not packages, they are source-codes that you need to compile in order to be able to use the app. Please refer to my previos post for the problems with compiling from source.


 
tarbz2 are source codes.I apolozize,but we can easily compile them on any linux distro.

yeah...........very old thread.Even the owner would have forgotten it


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 9, 2008)

Lol @ bump ! 



> UF you want a complete full linux distro that contain every codecs and every drivers that are not free go for mandriva One or PCLinuxOS 2007.These are very best for beginners.



PCLinux and mandriva one has all codecs preinstalled?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 9, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Lol @ bump !
> 
> 
> 
> PCLinux and mandriva one has all codecs preinstalled?


I seriously doubt it.

Mint is the way to go if you are looking at propiatary compatibility and are a newbie.


----------



## Pat (Jul 9, 2008)

FilledVoid said:


> Lol @ bump !
> 
> 
> 
> PCLinux and mandriva one has all codecs preinstalled?



AFA PCLinuxOS is concerned, it bundles not all, but definitely more codecs than are available on a default Ubuntu install,for example. I dont think thats the case with Mandriva though!



MetalheadGautham said:


> I seriously doubt it.
> 
> Mint is the way to go if you are looking at propiatary compatibility and are a newbie.



+1


----------



## adi007 (Jul 9, 2008)

I have seen other forum's which will archive the threads and posts after certain time and no one can post that...
why their is no such facility here..?
As a result some people who come across such threads via search will just post and bump the thread


----------



## hullap (Jul 9, 2008)

cooldude666666 said:


> I too think this is the best way to install software. And as far as my experience goes(I don't have much), installing from source is just a matter of *./configure, make and make install*. And at times you would need to make some changes in some configuration files but that too is easy as its all documented. And it really is As Easy As Saying This!


i dont get it,
what do u guys get by bumping threads?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 9, 2008)

adi007 said:


> I have seen other forum's which will archive the threads and posts after certain time and no one can post that...
> why their is no such facility here..?
> As a result some people who come across such threads via search will just post and bump the thread


some threads, like these, are still valid.


----------



## vamsi360 (Jul 10, 2008)

PCLinuxOS,Mint and Mandriva one come with almost ever codecs and proprietary drivers.I promise you.Be sure you are using the newest version


----------



## Pat (Jul 10, 2008)

^^ Dude whats with the fonts and colors ? Can you please use the default text formatting ?


----------



## Dark Star (Jul 10, 2008)

vamsi360 said:


> PCLinuxOS and Mandriva one come with almost ever codecs and proprietary drivers.I promise you.



No it does not.. they do provide Flash and mp3 and few more codecs.. But restricted codecs like real media, win32 and libdvd codecs need to be installed !


----------



## mehulved (Jul 10, 2008)

Pat said:


> I dont see the point in bumping such an old thread. Talking about this issue, not everyone has time/patience to compile everything from source. Secondly its not as easy as you make it sound. You need to have all the needed libraries and dependencies installed on your system in order for the app to compile correctly


Easier in gentoo.



vamsi360 said:


> We have to install seperate binaries in Ubuntu to install rpm packages.We cannnot install them directly.


Thank you for enlightening me.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 10, 2008)

mehulved said:
			
		

> Thank you for enlightening me.


----------



## Faun (Jul 11, 2008)

packaging in different wrappers...lolz


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 11, 2008)

Heard of OpenSuSE?
*en.opensuse.org


----------



## Pat (Jul 11, 2008)

^^ Lol! NucleusKore is pissed off that nobody is talking about opensuse here


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 11, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Heard of OpenSuSE?
> *en.opensuse.org


Another beautiful Distro. Its along with Ubuntu/Mint and Mandriva/PCLinuxOS the best newbie centric OS. And I think It makes for the best switch from Vista, along with Mint.


----------



## Pat (Jul 11, 2008)

[offtopic]
Gautham I read your post on Insomniacs thread. I hope you know that the beginners guide is available in text format on the core iso. So you dont have to manually write steps down or grasp anything or so.
[/offtopic]


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 13, 2008)

nitish_mythology said:


> Me too facing the same prb!



Now two years later....I enjoy an UL Bsnl Connection


----------



## Faun (Jul 13, 2008)

^^rofl 

happy time


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 13, 2008)

* Offtopic...*

^^ Just for a few days....
After I get my admission in Btech, dont know if I wll get UL at my hostel!


----------



## vamsi360 (Jul 14, 2008)

sorry for the fonts dude..

Yeah not all codecs supplied but all essential drivers and most well known formats.I think these are enough.



NucleusKore said:


> Heard of OpenSuSE?
> *en.opensuse.org



dude u rejected my request in ur packages for ubuntu iso thread.Do u remember me.Y cant u just provide those links of the websites to me?It just takes 5 min max.Please dude.I am still pursuing my education and want to make something big of my knowledge.
Atleast please encourage me.Sorry though!

Yeah openSUSE is a good beginner OS and quite advanced too.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 14, 2008)

> dude u rejected my request in ur packages for ubuntu iso thread.Do u remember me.Y cant u just provide those links of the websites to me?



Your questions were very promptly answered by NucleusKore but I'll explain it again. 



> Please tell me how to make a package on our own using C,C++.I am quite confident that I am perfect in these two languages.



These packages were not created by NucleusKore. They were downloaded onto his system when he used the Synaptic Package Manager. he used a Software called AptOnCD to create the same ISO that he uploaded to his FTP Account which out of the good of his heart he paid for others to benefit. You can refer about AptOnCD on the Ubuntu Wiki or just google it. But if you would like a link here is one to my own blog. 
*www.filledvoid.com/2007/12/14/low-bandwidth-use-aptoncd/


> Please give your email address and also post the links of the websites which give useful information about developing software for linux,windows.


Giving out a persons email address over the Internet is like Subscribing to Spam. If you would like more information  about how to enhance your knowledge why don't you ask the same questions on the Programming section. Or better yet if its about Linux why not take a look at the existing stickies. 


> Also can u please give me the links for best ebooks too.You can mail me at (email snipped)


You want him to give you links of all the e-books in the world? Do you have a subject preference? Also are these even legal? If they aren't then a person isn't allowed to distribute those links on the forums. Also You should stop blatantly throwing your email address out there in the open. 


> It just takes 5 min max.Please dude.I am still pursuing my education and want to make something big of my knowledge.
> Atleast please encourage me.Sorry though!


Its not about the time . Anyway, we definitely encourage you in your journey of developing your Knowledge in the Software Field.


----------



## NucleusKore (Jul 14, 2008)

vamsi360 said:


> dude u rejected my request in ur packages for ubuntu iso thread.Do u remember me.Y cant u just provide those links of the websites to me?It just takes 5 min max.Please dude.I am still pursuing my education and want to make something big of my knowledge.
> Atleast please encourage me.Sorry though!



I remember you well and think I have explained my position clearly in that thread.



FilledVoid said:


> Your questions were very promptly answered by NucleusKore but I'll spell it out as I would to a 2 year old just in case you missed it.



Thanks FilledVoid, and I hope he understands now after your effort.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Here vamsi360, hope this satisfies your curiosity*
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=93029


----------



## damked (Nov 7, 2008)

vamsi360 said:


> PCLinuxOS and Mandriva one come with almost ever codecs and proprietary drivers.I promise you.


 
I doubt
My TATA INDICOM wireless card works fine with Open SuSE  but not with Mandriva  Not even with 2009


----------

